# Episode 11 - Family Madness



## My Freemasonry (Mar 18, 2014)

Producer Bruce is back!
We thought it might be a good idea to have the wives co-host an episode . . . it wasn't.
Is Josh married to his wife for a green card?
"You be sayin` stuff to me right now that nobody else really be sayin`" - Quote of the Week by Josh
Apparently, the women had been drinking "coffee" before showing up to record After Lodge
Harlan agreed to put wood floors in his entire house, half the lodge ends up bailing him out
Initiating the audience into the International Brotherhood of Free and Accepted Floor Guys
Can a wig subsitute for a kippa in lodge?
We don't do "research" for the show!
The "G" is for "what up G?!"
The wives attempt to weigh in on a "coffee" induced discussion of co-masonry
How does Josh communicate with his wife?
Jason is assaulted
Harlan's wife has to check Jason's blood glucose level regularly - due to the "die uh beetis"
Is the O.E.S. similar to the lodge at all?
Our wives have started their own sorority: "The Best Bitches Club"
Ask the ladies: do we spend too much time at lodge?
Jason's wife attempts to remain serious . . . but "coffee"
Ask the ladies: what to do when your wife decides that you should stop going to lodge?
What is a "pickle?"
Jason and Harlan communicate via sign language - the other co-hosts feel left out
Amy attempts to play "Myth Busters"
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.quakenet.org #freemasonry


More...


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah sorry for my horrible ideal here guys. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting what coffee does to a group of ppl


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cacarter (Mar 18, 2014)

When I was listening this morning I got as far as the working tools of the International Brotherhood of Free and Accepted Floor Guys. I lost it when afterlodgeJason explained the last tool.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Mar 18, 2014)

So when is the first episode of the 'Best Bitches' podcast? I'll subscribe to that one too.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh god no. do not encourage this behavior. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 18, 2014)

Indeed, that might not be a good idea. They might have been trying to behave a little still...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brennan (Mar 18, 2014)

You better hope they don't decide to make an After Chapter version for OES.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 19, 2014)

Make that a different podcast and remind me not to subscribe :[]


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## afterlodgejason (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't worry vangoednaam I don't see us doing this again anytime soon. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## vangoedenaam (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks. Phew!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool (Mar 19, 2014)

The womens be squawking stuff.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

